# Harmonograph



## dartzt (Sep 13, 2012)

I am new to this site and totaly amazed at the helpfulness of its members! Has anyone built a Harmonograph? Just for kicks and grins I have started one out of mesquite. I am going for the classy look with brass and exacting craftmanship (as much as possible for me). There are alot of quick science project types out there made of construction plywood and nails but this is not what I am after. I have reached a stalling point now. I am trying to come up with a design I can build for the two pivots point through the table. Each rod must swing on two planes(hope I'm describing this correctly). I want to make these pivot points out of wood but just havent worked it out yet. I'm looking for any advice and *especially pictures *of members Harmonograph projects if any. I will post some pics here soon of what progress I have made.

UPDATE:




























I coudnt figure out how to re-size the photos so that the whole image would show here but you get the idea of what your seeing (I hope). As you can see I have what I thought would work but I just cant get the rings and pivot points lined up (and stay that way) when weight is added to bottom of pendelum. Its set up now with brass rod and nylon bushings. Any help with some ideas or advice would be appreciated.


----------



## TorqNut (Apr 29, 2012)

So you are looking for a two-pendulum harmonograph and not a single. I can't say I have seen any yet but I am still working my way through all projects. I will continue to watch this posting to see if anyone has made one.


----------



## dartzt (Sep 13, 2012)

How does a single pendelum harmonograph work?


----------



## hope1995 (Aug 22, 2013)

Hi dartzt

I hope your harmonograph project is going well?

I am building a harmonograph very slowly with my Dad, when we have enough spare time!
My gimbals are of a different design but will eventually give the same universal motion.

I will take some photos of my earlier model which I built a few years ago for school so it was very basic.
When I have progressed with the newer one I will post some photos of it.


----------



## hope1995 (Aug 22, 2013)

I hope these show up. This was the first design, the gimbals only allowed swinging in one plane and I made the curved table so the pen was always on the same level, reducing 'wasted' energy through movement.


----------



## dartzt (Sep 13, 2012)

I actually have finished mine a while back. I think there are some photos of the finished piece in my projects. I went to the same style gimbal your using. I like your curved table… great idea!


----------



## hope1995 (Aug 22, 2013)

Does your one work well? I will be using gimbals like the ones on the original, the same type as you have made.

Do the pins on your gimbals go directly onto the wood or have you got a receiving piece of metal for durability? It looks very well made, I guess a lot of time went into it?


----------



## dartzt (Sep 13, 2012)

Thanks Hope….. I have metal on the surface for the pins to pivot on. I inlayed and epoxied a penny on each side… then sanded them smooth with the surface. It works pretty well except when you move the whole piece around they want to jump out and scratch the top. I used 1/4 20 bolts ground to a point for the pins. I would like to see yours when you get done…. not too many people build these things! Mine works pretty well and is a nice conversation topic.


----------

